# Unfertige *.avi / *.mpg abspielen



## metalgear (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo @ all 

kennt jemand eine Möglicheit, unfertig übertragene *.mpg und *.avi Dateien abzuspielen? Der Hintergrund: ich bekomme von jemandem verschiednene Filmdateien per ICQ geschickt. Da er nur über eine VolumenFlat verfügt, ist es leider nicht möglich, wahrlos alle Übertragungen anzuehmen und anschließend die richtigen auszusortieren. 

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal so ein Tool auf einem meiner Rechner, mit dem es möglich war, abgebrochnene *.avi / *.mpg Downloads abzuspielen - aber wie gesagt, lang ist's her  

Grüße  

metalgear


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2005)

Schau Dir mal den VideoLAN Client an.
Der kommt damit recht gut klar.


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn der Anfang der Clips vorhanden ist, kannst Du es beispielsweise mit VirtualDub oder VirtualDubMod (für Mpeg) abspielen. Geht! Ich mach es so!


----------

